# Give me your thoughts! OTTB.



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Seabiscuit! lol
His front legs seem to be set quite forward... i dont know... Maybe it's just the pic/ the way he's standing. Sweetest TB face though!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

He's a cutie, but he sure is pigeon breasted. I forget how that plays out in overall gait smoothness, but who cares. He's so cute!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! So you guys like him overall? I'm not expecting to get some super fancy horse out of him (though that'd be nice! haha) since he's not really built like a fancy horse. But I thought he was cute and even though I wanted a hunter, I think he could at least do jumpers.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think he'd be fine. Apart from the one flaw in his front end he looks good (& it's nothing major to worry about i dont think). Nothing openly wrong with his back legs either, so that's a plus.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I like him, he's really cute. He reminds me of my friends horse


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! Glad you all think he's cute.  I was a little worried what people would think.

Anyone else want to give him a critique? It would be much appreciated!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well he has quite a short croup and undermuscled hip. His neck ties in a little low for my liking also. Hard to tell much about his legs with the way he is standing in the picture.

Temperament is a big factor in my books though and he looks to be sweet. If he rides well then that is a bonus. He doesn't look to be in very good condition, not underweight as such but undermuscled and his coat is very dull, both of which will improve with a good feed regime, work and of course, time. I wouldn't be wanting to pay very much for him in his current state.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

He was free. Haha. He's an OTTB who just got done being let down and restarted. So, I wasn't expecting him to be shiny and fat and perfect. He needs work and love.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Never meant he should be shiny, or fat, or perfect. I would never suggest fat, I believe 'undermuscled' was the term I used. As for shiny, a dull coat can indicate a lack of overall health and something that will improve with work and feed.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Lots of work and lots of love and you will have a partner for life! I also agree that he has such a sweet face! I don't guess all ottb are stir crazy and wild, although I haven't seen too many that arent, but I haven't been around a lot of TB to really make a decent opinion really. Good luck with him! and free is always nice! He does seem to have nice legs though,and I really like his mane,he just looks like an overall sweet,level headed horse. Have fun!!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

He looks pretty good for a free horse and all the immediate off the track stuff is already done. With OTTBs the most important things are soundness and personality. If you've got that, then you can work with the rest. His conformation isn't stellar but there's nothing horrible about it. He has a nice slope to his shoulder... once you get him comfortably moving out, he may be a nice mover. And can you really turn away a sweet face like that? I love solid bays. He reminds me a bit of my last OTTB (who turned out to be one of the best horses I've had the pleasure to own). Good luck, I'd love to see him next year after good work and feed.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, he's sound and sweet. So I'm hoping he'll turn out sort of okay.

Anyone else?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

He seems really nice. I think you made a great choice with him. It's also good that he has a nice soft mouth, usually thoroughbreds off the track are opposite and try to run into your hands.

The name is also just too adorable....Moon Bean. Sounds alot like Moon Beam. :wink:

As soon as you can, add some more photo's. Would love to see better ones, and some nice ones of his face too. :grin:


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

We're picking him up on Sunday, so I'll be sure to have tons of pictures up Sunday night! Some better conformation ones and what not!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay! I'll be keeping a check then. Can't wait to see some more of him. :grin:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That would be great if you could post up more. He's a nice looking animal


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks decent enough very honest looking face and big ears which are a sign of honsty to. Looks like you cdid good with him. 
He is in sure need of a worm dose though he is very very dull


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

yep! i'm gonna have lots of pictures up first thing when he gets here tomorrow! we're picking him up at like 1:30.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like a nice little project horse!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

okayy, here he is. 
the pictures aren't that great for conformation critique because i was out by myself and he wasn't too interested in paying attention to me unless i had treats. and if i had them, he would follow me, not stand still.


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, he seems like he would be sweet. How crazy that he is a brother to a horse that you used to ride, and loved! Wish you the best in your endeavors with him.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I like him even more now. His conformation looks soooo much better. His neck does tie in low, but then he will want to carry it low naturally. He's a cutie!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks everyone!  i've got better conformation pictures, but i think i'm going to make a new thread. just so that people don't overlook it because the pictures would be at the end of this thread.


----------

